# Ewe with Diarrhea



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Only one of the ewes from our new flock started getting Diarrhea after
they got here, we did not notice it till the day after they came here, and the rest did get mushy poo but not Diarrhea, it looked more like dog crap instead of pebbles, but those have pretty much gotten better except the occasional mushy one. They came from a different pasture to our lush green pasture so I am wondering if has something to do with that or something else. If it was diet
related how long would it last? and is there anything I can do?
She also had 2 stillborn lambs a few days before she came, but she is the youngest and smallest one that was pregnant and it was her first time
so I am not sure if this is related.
In my books and online there are a million things that can cause Diarrhea
its confusing. We are going to take a stool sample to the vet, 
Her Diarrhea is not bloody or mucus just dark green fluid, not completely 
watery, kinda like pudding I guess? I have not noticed anything like worms
coming out. And she is eating and drinking fine and acting fine.

any other tips or ideas in the meantime?

Stephanie


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

My guess is its just getting on to the lush pasture but your approach and precautions sound good to me. You could pull her off the pasture and feed her hay for a day or two, then load her with hay on day three and let her out that afternoon.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> from a different pasture to our lush green pasture


That would do it for sure.
As Ross said, taking her off the pasture and feeding only hay should straighten her right up


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, we are new at this so of course the worst case scenario is racing through our brains!

Stephanie


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Stephanie, it's like switching a dog to a totally new food and different water all at once. Expect some upsets. Sheep don't vomit much but sure show it in their manure. Dog-type stool (hand grenade) or berries is normal, cow patty is loose. Green color can indicate too much rich grass too fast. She should firm up.

If she's lying down part of the time and contentedly chewing her cud (lower jaw kind of moving side to side as she chews), that's a good sign.

Any worms you actually see will probably be tapeworms, and those aren't a treatable issue unless they are really bad inside. The main parasite concern in sheep is barberpole worm. Be prepared for that one ahead of time. Coccidiosis is also quite common in sheep.

Good luck with your new girls. Have you been to www.sheepandgoat.com yet? Excellent reference website from Maryland Extension Service.

Peg


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Sheep should be accumulated to lush greens in spring.
I put out mine at first for only 15 minutes a day then increase the time over a few weeks.

Now they are up to all day in pasture and hay in their pens at night.

I have noticed some sheep are more sensitive to the green change than others. Some get clumpy poo real fast while others can graze more without that happening as fast.
I had one ewe that didnt get the soft poo even when going from winter hay to that fresh green all day right from the start!

With my sheep, I learned their tolerance to change and adjust by poop results. Most need slow accumulation, so they all are timed until totally adjusted.

JFI, 1/2 my sheep have long woolly tails, I dont crop tails. So I am a avid poo watcher.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's the Michigan Extension website if you haven't found it already: http://cvm.msu.edu/alumni-friends/continuing-education/extension/sheep


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

She is chewing her cud when she lays down, acting totally normal and looks fine.

They are not used to going in a barn, did not have one at their last owner. So its been hard trying to get them in there, slowly working them luring them with grain but if I make any sudden movements or say something they all take off. We are working on it and making progress slowly building trust but not to the point where I can get them all in the barn at night and lock them in. They are free ranging on a pasture right now with the option to come in the barn if they wish but so far they only come in if its raining really hard and half will stay out even if its raining. I'll get them there.
BTW we have 2 Maremma's keeping watch over them so we were not too worried about them coming in a barn at night but obviously I need to now because of the poo issue.

BTW I just got the one with Diarrhea in a room by herself with hay and water, she is not liking it but its for her own good. Hopefully this clears things up.

There is pavement outside of the barn all around and they all lay there at night and poop on there they lay in it and I have a hard time keeping it clean since their poo is mushy right now, any ideas? I really wish it was not pavement back there! I am constantly 
cleaning it non stop and I can only imagine what will happen in winter when everything 
is frozen?!?!

Stephanie


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Your ewe will be happier with company, so put another one with her if you can. Sheep feel safer in a group.

I would forget about cleaning up the manure on the cement all the time. They are not dogs in kennel runs. It will build up a nice pack and you can eventually scrape it off with a skid loader bucket, or have a neighbor do it. Put this in a compost pile away from a water source like a pond or creek, to avoid contamination. The lambs will play King of the Manure Pile and sleep up there, it's nice and warm. Then use it on your garden or have it spread on your pasture after it's composted well. Sheep manure is great fertilizer.

BTW, the more time the sheep spend in the barn, the more manure there will be to clean out.

Enjoy your sheep. We like photos here (hint, hint).

Peg


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

My main computer crashed and I am using my kids, and my camera wont download
onto this computer, I'll post pics as soon as I get things working again.

Stephanie


----------

